# MMA in Phoenix area?



## McZonie (Jul 19, 2020)

Anyone know any decent mma gyms in PHX? I am looking at Pro-Edge. Anyone familiar with these guys?


----------



## Sean101 (Nov 1, 2020)

I had a colleague who used to train at Pro Edge and from the looks of it, he liked it there.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2020)

https://www.siegemma.com/

Siege MMA is definitely worth checking out.


----------

